# Video On Demand = No Sound



## EricHilton1987 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Hi, I have a DirecTV R22-100 With HD enabled with current 0368 software version.

My box is connected to internet via Ethernet directly to my DSL Wireless Modem (All in one).

When I download anything from Video On Demand, I have no sound. I have waited until the entire show is downloaded and it plays great but there is no sound at all.

I am having no problems with any other channel other than ALL VOD.

I have recently reformatted my DVR and reset it many times but nothing helps.

Also, I have no other Dvr's with VOD as they are not connected to the internet.

Thanks for any help you can give me.
Eric.*


----------

